# Was halten Sie von unserem DVD-Menü? Bitte nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion.



## Administrator (27. November 2006)

*Was halten Sie von unserem DVD-Menü? Bitte nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion.*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserem DVD-Menü? Bitte nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion.*

ich finde das Menu eher nervig, irgendwie braucht das lange zum laden, gleich so eine 3D vollbildanimation xD. Wobei ich schon länger keinen PCgamesdatenträger mal eingelegt hab ^^ mal schaun ob diesmal was interessantes drauf ist ^^


----------



## onliner (29. November 2006)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserem DVD-Menü? Bitte nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				MICHI123 am 27.11.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das Menu eher nervig, irgendwie braucht das lange zum laden, gleich so eine 3D vollbildanimation xD.


Menü ist Geschmacksache aber weniger Flash-Animation würde da gut kommen.

Den Ladebalken find ich imho sinnlos


----------



## Solon25 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserem DVD-Menü?*

Vorab, ich schaue die DVD auf einem externen DVD Player. Hab damit keine Probleme, alles wunderbar mit der Fernbedienung anwählbar und nicht mehr so umständlich gehalten


----------



## Mad-Maniac (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserem DVD-Menü?*

Ich navigiere prinzipiell ohne menü durch die dvd, daher kann ich nicht mal sagen obs mir gefällt

So finde ich die sachen imo am schnellsten und kann sie mir ggf. auch gleich auf die platte kopieren


----------



## ParaSucd (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserem DVD-Menü?*

mir gefällt der gesamte inhalt der dvd mitlerweile nicht mehr... ist extrem zusammen geschrumpft...


----------



## black-diablo (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was halten Sie von unserem DVD-Menü? Bitte nutzen Sie auch die Kommentarfunktion.*

Das Menü ist super und übersichtlich,
nur der Inhalt gefällt mir nicht wirklich, kaufe meistens die PcGames ohne DVD.
Die alten Spielchen machen heute einfach keinen Spaß mehr, die Videos zu den Spielen hingegen sind gut geraten. Den restlichen Krimskrams brauche ich nicht.


----------

